# Use for this plane



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the best use for a plane like this? Can it be used as a smoothing plane? Is it a smoothing plane? It's about 10" long. 
Also which way does the blade fit. With the sharpened bevel up or down? 









This shows two cracks in the sole on both sides of the opening. Can this be fixed?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Al, 

Yes, It's a smoother. It's a horned smoother meaning it is from one of the Germanic cultures. 

The cracks are generally not a problem for use and if they are simply infiltrating them with epoxy does the trick. Based on the picture though it would appear the mouth of the plane is very much open. Were this plane a bit narrower I would think it was possibly a scrub plane with the wrong or incorrectly ground iron. 

But it's not narrower and you would like to use it as a smoother so I would suggest adding a supplemental sole to it - to both cover the cracks and tighten up the mouth. Epoxy the cracks first to fill them then epoxy at least a 1/4" sole to it. The plane appears to be beach lumber, let me know if you need a slice of beech for the sole.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> Yes, It's a smoother. It's a horned smoother meaning it is from one of the Germanic cultures.
> 
> ...


Thanks. But I don't think it's beech. This is closer to maple but I don't think it's maple. The grain is very tight. But I'll look a little closer. I think I will add a new sole. How wide should the opening be? Which way should the iron go? Grind up or down?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The plane appears to be bedded near "common angle" meaning bevel / grind down.

The mouth should be as tight as it can be while allowing shaving as thin or as thick as you like to pass without clogging. ie pretty fine. Start fine and open gradually until you find the sweet spot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would check the angle, it doesn't appear low. After sharpening, I would try the iron in both up/down bevel positions to see which way works/feels best for you. Then use firemedic's suggestions for a tune up.



















.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I would check the angle, it doesn't appear low. After sharpening, I would try the iron in both up/down bevel positions to see which way works/feels best for you. Then use firemedic's suggestions for a tune up.


It's literally impossible for a bevel up plane to be bedded above around 30 deg. So he can try it but it ain't gonna work... the iron will just skate and dig over the wood.

Now that's I'm on a PC I can see the cracks a bit better, I don't think I would epoxy them but just resole it.

Good Luck!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> It's literally impossible for a bevel up plane to be bedded above around 30 deg. So he can try it but it ain't gonna work... the iron will just skate and dig over the wood.


That's why I suggested checking the angle. It does look a bit stand up.



















.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Can anyone tell me the best use for a plane like this? Can it be used as a smoothing plane? Is it a smoothing plane? It's about 10" long.
> Also which way does the blade fit. With the sharpened bevel up or down?
> 
> This shows two cracks in the sole on both sides of the opening. Can this be fixed?
> ...


Commonly used on ships.... Wanna donate??? Ill give it a great spot above the mantel


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> Commonly used on ships.... Wanna donate??? Ill give it a great spot above the mantel


Ships?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Ships?


I seem to have made a mistake... I thought it was a shipwrights plane.... Looks just like one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> I seem to have made a mistake... I thought it was a shipwrights plane.... Looks just like one.


I'm not saying it couldn't or wouldn't have been used for that... I'm just curious what you mean?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I'm not saying it couldn't or wouldn't have been used for that... I'm just curious what you mean?


Well I have read a lot. And a lot of planes that look very similar to that ( the razee style) especially were used on ships a long long time ago. Because of the curves in the ship and the right corners they liked planes like these, not saying this one was but sure looks like it. It has that Handel really low. Just looks like ones I remember seeing


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I'm not saying it couldn't or wouldn't have been used for that... I'm just curious what you mean?


I'm probably wrong, I thought this was an older razzee style, instead it looks more like a smoother. I didn't take the time to look, lesson learned, I apologize


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are a few more pics. I'm reworking the plane but I might transform it into the smoother I want not the smoother it is. 









I took a macro pic of this to I D the wood. The big dark spot is the camera. 









This was a little loose. So I took it apart. So I can put it back together. 









The sole was planed too thin. Good call Fire hand plane medic man. I peeled it off. Don't think they used Tight Bond. 









The plane iron did not sit flat. It does now.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> I'm probably wrong, I thought this was an older razzee style, instead it looks more like a smoother. I didn't take the time to look, lesson learned, I apologize


I looked at your pics. Do you use those planes? I have one that would make you drool. Soon as I locate where I spirited it away I'll post it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I looked at your pics. Do you use those planes? I have one that would make you drool. Soon as I locate where I spirited it away I'll post it.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Nope, I have 2 or 3 users the rest I save and give them a good home. They were in operation for over 100 years I belive that they deserve to be kept and saved for another hundred, I'd love to see it if you can find it


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay I did some research on this hand plane. From what I gathered. It's one of a million made. Nothing special and not really worth much. Maybe $10.

I've decided to use the body and build it into something I can use that I like.









I like this part and it feels right when I've used it. So This will stay.









There's no reason this has to have a square back. So I'm going to leave the bottom square and round over the top where your hand goes. It's had the weigh beat out of it anyway.









I've trued up the throat area and don't think the blade without a cap iron will ever work well. So I'm going to get a cap iron for it and reshape the wedge of wood that holds it in to fit.









Needs a new sole. Should I make it with an adjustable throat?

Any of you guys think I'm making a mistake here? I'd like to build one from scratch but thought I'd start with this one first.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldn't think it a mistake. Even if it didnt work out as planned, it gives you experience for the one you plan to do from scratch. I'd like to see that too.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> I wouldn't think it a mistake. Even if it didnt work out as planned, it gives you experience for the one you plan to do from scratch. I'd like to see that too.


That's what I'm thinking. This thing has been altered over the years by someone that didn't know what they were doing. If it were something rare with a name I would just leave it alone.

Any other comments are more than welcome.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I seemed to have salvaged this plane from a life on someone's shelf. I'm ready to put a finish on it but have a few questions.

What do you guys like or feel is best to finish a wooden plane with? Do you finish the bottom?

If its a smoothing plane. Do you sharpen the blade any particular way?











Will this wedge work or do I have to shape it like the old one?









This is what I started with. Sole was planed down and wasn't square or flat. Wedge didn't fit. Mouth was too wide.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I didn't get any response to my questions so I looked for the answers from old faithful. Fine Woodworking. 









This is after the second coat before rubbing it out.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I didn't know what answer to give. Sorry. Al that looks really good. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

I looks great!!!

What finish did you end up using on it?


----------

